# Got a haircut...



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

This was interesting!

NewWorldOrder posted about attending a peeler bar. Well, here's what happened to me today.

First - I held the door open for two ladies - that was cool .

I went to get my haircut. My hair was getting kind of long and ratty, so I thought I would go :doh. Anyway, there was a hairdresser in the back of the store ranting about men. I had no idea what she was talking about, but did hear her say "But all the mean men are hot!". I was like "Uh oh, manslamming :roll". So I laughed and waited. :stu

It was my turn and guess who does my hair? :eek - "Maneater". Anyway, she kept turning me while cutting my hair - that was different. :stu. She explained that she was tired. I understood because I was still half-asleep myself. She told me that she got a phone call from a friend of her boyfriends and said that he was at this peeler bar. She ended up going at 4am and found her boyfriend in the back of a pickup truck with....an "exotic" dancer :eek :wife.

She ranted about how this girl had no respect for herself and that she hoped her boyfriend enjoys his STD, "cause it's over". I said that it was probably good that she found out when she did. She said that it wasn't serious, but he was such a clean-cut guy - she thought he was decent.

Anyway, the haircut was $13 (recently increased  ), but I gave her a $5 tip. She would have been a nice girl to date, but the word REBOUND kept flashing. I am SA'ed out so I couldn't tell if she was even interested in me. :lol

It was an interesting time.


----------



## dazeerae (Apr 29, 2006)

Or, as you would say:
:boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## My_Shrink (Jun 27, 2006)

> "But all the mean men are hot!"


Well, it's nice of her to not lie and say she likes the "nice" and humble
types like many women claim they do.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

dazeerae said:


> Millenniumman,
> You always have such encouraging posts, so when I saw your thread I wanted to jump on and say, "way to go." Getting my hair cut makes me feel extrememely self-conscious, so I can relate that this is a true TRIUMPH.
> 
> This girl seems a little obnoxious, but you kinda liked her? I can't really tell from your post. Anyway, yay for you for getting your hair cut.
> ...


She was pretty and I guess I would have gone for that "hurt girl" image, but I really don't know her. Today was the first time I had seen her. She is probably too young for me. I would take a version of her who doesn't date the kind of guy who does that kind of stuff. It's nice to know that I don't do that.


----------



## sslhea (Sep 30, 2005)

MM75,

Funny little adventure! Yikes!
So you don't go to the two word barber but the drama maneater? You're pretty adventurous!!lol


----------



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

My_Shrink said:


> > "But all the mean men are hot!"
> 
> 
> Well, it's nice of her to not lie and say she likes the "nice" and humble
> types like many women claim they do.


So true, they all want the bad boy :lol

*acts bad boyish*

Funny story milleniuman  and good job


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

semi-stalled said:


> MM75,
> 
> Funny little adventure! Yikes!
> So you don't go to the two word barber but the drama maneater? You're pretty adventurous!!lol


All of the employees but one were women - I can't call them barbers.
Honestly, there's a lot of talking and stuff, which gets to me sometimes. Barbers (like the ones I used to go before SA) were a lot more quiet.
Barbers are actually pretty cool :yes.


----------



## sslhea (Sep 30, 2005)

I really could use a haircut.
I could go to a Supercuts for the price. But will I get a great long layered cut?

Also, I want to establish a relationship with a talented stylist that listens. I dumped two hairstylists this past 2 years. Their crimes, cutting my hair 4inches when I said 1inch and the other dying my hair orange and giving me long bangs when I said no bangs. I liked the last girl though because she let me read the magazine and didn't bother me with questions. But she needs to go back to Vidal Sasoon school.

I admit I'm difficult. I need a good price, skill and a quiet worker bee. lol 

I don't know where to go. I don't like agonizing over this. So all my haircut money goes to ice-cream. *Heesh*


----------



## funkypresident (Sep 17, 2005)

Guess what you get? :boogie :boogie :boogie !!!


----------



## ScottishSamurai (Jun 29, 2006)

Amusing anecdote :b I desperately need a trim, or maybe a deforestation procedure...


----------



## soundsgood (Nov 7, 2005)

funny. i got a haircut and it's like the girls are appearin' outta the woodwork. passing phase. soon i'll wonderin' if i'll ever get another date again . haha. cest la vie. btw my keyboard is fu--ed so excuse the lack of capitol letters. :/


----------



## winduptoy (Jun 21, 2005)

Way to go! Especially with talking to her, I would have just been like "mmm-hmm," and hope she stopped talking.


----------



## GIJOE290 (Nov 8, 2004)

Way-2-Go Millenniumman75! :yay


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Good Job with the hair cut. I do my own hair.


----------

